# Water Tank - continual problem



## treece keenes (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello - I have googled to find a forum to adress an ongoing problem that American Leak hasn't been able to fix in 2 attempts. Here is the scenario that needs more ideas so when ever this happens maybe we can find some faster fix.
This is a year round church camp that has several handymen involved so inevitably the water tank runs dry about once a year. Usually due to a mechanical problem. But when we get the pump back on line the camp only gets half to a quarter of full pressure. Then we pull our hair out for a while - and sometimes calll in the professionals and after taking apart some pipes and putting them back together without finding problems then at some point the pressure mysteriously comes back. The common elements in the 5 times this has happened is the tank runs dry - we get the water back online - the pressure won't come up - after seemingless pointless work by us and maybe professionals the pressure comes back up and no one including professionals knows why
I figure someone out there either knows exactly what the problem is or can give us some new ideas to brain storm on. Thanks for your time! i will be glued to the monitor!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

An intro would be nice . . . No intro = No info.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you a plumber? give us an intro click below to do so.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3


----------



## treece keenes (Jul 26, 2009)

Looked over your site some more - looks like there is a code of ethics? will post this in the DIY


----------

